# Forza Horizon 3 - Auto fast komplett ohne Bremskraft



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Ich hab seit einigen Tagen Forza Horizon 3 für die Xbox One und bin inzwischen Level 46. Ich habe auch einen Lamborghini Huracan, aber der hat plötzlich scheinbar so gut wie keine Bremskraft mehr - was kann da los sein? Der ist frisch vom Festival, hatte also keinen Unfall in der laufenden Sitzung. Ich habe auch nichts geändert am Auto. Und andere Autos bremsen normal, entsprechend ihrer Beschaffenheit (schwere Autos halt etwas schwerer als leichte).


Ich habe auch ein Video auf der Xbox gemacht, da sieht man: es dauert satte 13-14 Sekunden, damit ich von 250 auf 0 km/h runterbremsen kann, und von 60 bis 0 dauert es auch so lange, als würde der Wagen eher ausrollen als dass man bremst...  Ich finde aber hier online keine Möglichkeit, das Video zu verlinken - wenn ich einfach mein Profil aus meinem Aktivitätenfeed verlinkte, kommt man wohl zur Login-Seite... Mein Gamertag lautet HerbCologne74, das Video hat den Namen 

No break Power- bug? 

Aus Platzgründen ist absichtlich kein Leerzeichen hinter Power


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Inzwischen ist der Fehler gefunden: die Bremskraft war im Tuningmenü auf 10%, obwohl ich nie im Tuning-Menü war und auch kein Online-Setup geladen hatte oder so was. Muss ein bug gewesen sein...


----------

